# Webasto diesel heater consumption



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

My new Autotrail Excel has a Webasto diesel water and hot air blower system. Seems to work very well but the only criticism I have is that it does take about 10 minutes to get the blower blowing warm air in, when it does it is really hot though! 

Has anyone any information as to what the diesel consumption is likely to be on either water heating or space heating settings please?


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Have a look at:

http://www.webasto-outdoors.com/uploads/media/DS_RV_AirTop_E_01.pdf

Gives a lot of technical info for various models.

And from this site:
http://motorhome.webasto.co.uk/service/faq-knowledge-database.html#c1837

_11.	How much diesel needs a Webasto heater per hour?
Of course, the fuel consumption is strongly depending on the needed heating power and type of heater. Please consult the technical details for further details. As very rough and noncommittal proportion a heater needs 100ml diesel per hour and kW._

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## arcobaleno (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,
I regularly repair these heaters. They tend to use around 0.5 litres per hour. It depends on cab temperature etc. If it takes it's intake air from under the seating or some other constantly cool area it will use more. More likely it will have ducting into the habitation so it recycles the heated air reducing fuel usage. Don't overuse it though. 0.5 ltrs might not sound much but leave it on for an evening , say 6 hrs and you've spent 3 ltrs x 1.40 = £4.20 ! Soon mounts up if you ever full time.
Regards. John.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

arcobaleno said:


> Hi,
> I regularly repair these heaters. They tend to use around 0.5 litres per hour. It depends on cab temperature etc. If it takes it's intake air from under the seating or some other constantly cool area it will use more. More likely it will have ducting into the habitation so it recycles the heated air reducing fuel usage. Don't overuse it though. 0.5 ltrs might not sound much but leave it on for an evening , say 6 hrs and you've spent 3 ltrs x 1.40 = £4.20 ! Soon mounts up if you ever full time.
> Regards. John.


Blimey! that sounds a lot, any idea how that compares to a similar set up using gas?


----------



## arcobaleno (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,
I have gas heating myself but have never monitored it as I rarely use it. Pretty much always sited so we just hook up and stick the fan blower on . The Webasto (or Eberspacher) air only heaters are more frugal. They've been used for nigh on 30 years in truck cabs but being a more confined space they hit temperature and wind down pretty quickly. Back then when it was ten bob a litre nobody cared anyway. If it was mine I'd stick a lightweight tank somewhere and run it on red but that's a bit involved for most.


----------

